# White 2-105 rear remote help



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

The rear remote on the tractor has started leaking pretty bad over the last couple years. It is leaking in between the spools. I can wipe off the top of the spools with it running and it just pours out. I cant find a rebuild kit for this thing. it has the dual remotes and to me it seams like it is leaking from where the too are put togeather. Does it just have orings in between the two?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

It has o-rings, then it has metal rings that sit just inside of the o-rings. You won't need the metal rings, just the o-rings. Not sure about a 105, but when I do our Oliver's and our 4 wheel drive whites I pressure wash every thing first, then remove a bolt on opposite corners, should be four 3/8 bolts if I remember correctly, then screw in a few studs in their place (I just use bolts wit the heads cut off). Once the studs are in place remove the other two bolts and slide em apart, sometimes if your good you only need to slide em apart enough to get the new rings in place, use a heavy grease so they don't try to fall out in the process. If you have room to get em clear off, just remove the whole stack and reseal the whole thing with new o-rings. The linkage on the front of the spools will need disconnected, usually I leave the hoses attached on the bottom.


----------



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

Got it apart, the orings where bad.

Thanks


----------

